

How Good Names Can Help Products Succeed - aytekin
https://medium.com/start-up-vision/5e98414cbcc4

======
gk1
You can't possibly attribute the success of docker or Hemingway to their name
alone. You can just as easily take any successful company and create a
narrative about their name and how it somehow made them successful.

~~~
aytekin
I could be wrong but it is my understanding that:

\- Dotcloud was around for 3 years and it did not become popular until the
name change to docker. I personally couldnt make myself try a product with
dotCloud name. So, it could be only me.

\- Read Hemingway App coverage (I have never seen a release from a small
company covered by so much media) they are all talking about Hemingway. It is
an incredible name.

